# thai micro crabs breeding success?



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

has anybody have bred them. dont they need like brackish water to breed?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

From this article I don't think they need brackish water.
Thai Micro Crab: New Breeding Progress
It also mentions that there is no documented successful breeding of these crabs yet?
It was a good (short) read though with nice pictures.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well i guess i wont get them no point in them if they wont breed to pricey.


----------

